
15 minutes from Palo Alto to SF via a VTOL Aircraft? - jseliger
https://skypodone.com/
======
melling
It’s only 33 miles.

You could build a maglev and 100,000 people could make the trip daily in under
30 minutes.

~~~
rkho
> You could build a maglev and 100,000 people could make the trip daily in
> under 30 minutes.

I don't think that's a good comparison. You'll come across as much regulatory
battles to make this a reality, and then you'll also have to deal with
construction of the actual lines which span several cities' worth. That's more
regulation, construction which this region is known for being over-budget and
under-delivered, and that's all before NIMBYism rears its ugly head.

------
masonic
Three words:

Air

Traffic

Control

